# SVGA Projector and BluRay



## rsdavidson (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi,
I admit that I am fairly clueless on this subject...

About a year ago I picked up a Toshiba TDP-S8 (£200 or approx $320) which I understand is an SVGA projector.
I installed an electric Screen about 8 ft wide (£80 or about $130) and connect the Projector to my Panasonic DVD player via an S-Video Cable. Audio is via my Linn hifi.

I assure you it was a very cheap setup and has given a lot of pleasure.


Here's the question....

Can I output a BluRay player through this system?

Would the limitation of the projector negate the advantage of BluRay over DVD in any case?

...such that until I decide to upgrade the projector, there's no point upgrading to Blu Ray?


In defence of my existing system, the quality of the projection when filling the 8ft wide screen was superior to that experienced in a local cinema a few nights ago. A low key "Sherlock Holmes" in a relatively small theatre with the mandatory safety illumination in the cinema and EXIT sign made that experience truly bad and such that my interest in Home Cinema can only increase.

Sorry if the questions are really basic but I'd appreciate your response.

Richard


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

rsdavidson said:


> Hi,
> I admit that I am fairly clueless on this subject...
> 
> About a year ago I picked up a Toshiba TDP-S8 (£200 or approx $320) which I understand is an SVGA projector.
> ...


Bluray would be an upgrade on any worthwhile display. The video transfers are much higher quality for older films. Newer DVDs will see less of an advantage.


----------



## rsdavidson (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for that....


So ...if I can get a Blu Ray player with an S-Video output, I could connect it to the 5 meter cable that connects to the Projector and I should expect an increase in picture quality?


In a different room, I connected the new Bluray player via the HDMI cable to an HD Ready TV and got great results....


My other thought was to play Bluray through the projector in the room with the automated screen hense my questions.

Thanks very much,

Richard


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You'll get some improvement due to the quality of the BD as Isiberian noted, but not a great deal. The native resolution of SVGA is 800x600 pixels. Regular DVDs have a 720x480 resolution so you were close to maxing that out with DVD. The S-video is a weak link also, since it is a component form of composite video (luminance and chroma in two separate paths) which is limited in horizontal resolution. As a side note, the BD player I have doesn't have an S-video output. Best to check when you get one if you still want to use S-video.
Does your projector have RGB inputs? That would be a better connection choice, and you would see an image improvement that way. In any case, the full BlueRay HD resolution of 1920x1080 will be unattainable on your projector so image improvement would be marginal, though noticeable. Improvements that you do get will be much more noticeable on a big screen than on a smaller one.


----------

